# Transformatori >  Met. pusautomāta vadība

## Vilnis_Radio

Sveiciens! Esmu iegādājies pusautomātu. Tā kā līdz šim strādāju ar elektrodu, tad lielas zināšanas man par šo tehniku nav. Viss it kā būtu saprotams, izņemot vienu- kā šim aparātam regulējas stieples padeves ātrums. Varbūt kāds saskāries ar šādu paneli. Paldies!

----------


## Vikings

Nu pēc apzīmējumiem izskatās, ka ar to kloķi kreisajā pusē...

----------


## Vilnis_Radio

> Nu pēc apzīmējumiem izskatās, ka ar to kloķi kreisajā pusē...


 Kreisajā pusē kloķis regulē sekunžu intervālu, t.i. kad uzslēdzu ar vidējo kloķi 5. režīmu, tad sāk strādāt tas sekunžu iestatījums. Piem. uzlieku 3 sekundes un tad uzspiežu met. pogu un metināšana notiek 3 sekundes, tad automātiski apstājas.

Vidējais kloķis ir tāda kā pārslēgšanās starp režīmiem, un pēc norādes saistība ar stiepli ir režīmā 4-0. 4-0 režīmā pagriežot uz 0 nāk ārā stieple, bet nevaru uztvert vai tur ir arī ātruma regulācija, vai tikai vienkārši padod stiepli.

----------


## heinrx

velns kur sarežgīti sazīmēts.
es minu ka ar labās puses kloķi regulē strāvu,kreiso kloki izmanto gan stieples padevei gan cikla ilgumam ,atkarībā no tā kāds režīms ir vidējam uzslēgts.lai vienkārši metinātu laikam būtu jāslēdz režīms 5,Vai arī 1.
Hz nekad ar tādu kloķu izvietojumu neesu saskāries.

----------

